# Nails at Dubai airport



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi folks,

Silly question but is there a nail place in Dubai airport? Been killed at work this week and people picking me up are taking me straight out when I arrive in the uk. Can't really be bothered but don't want to look a mess as they will all have made an effort. Got chipped red polish (should have gone with clear) hey ho flying at 8 am so prompt responses appreciated!


----------

